# Yahoo Mail



## Jimbir

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question but, the GUI on my Yahoo mail looks like it is zoomed to something greater than 100%. The text on it is huge and the bottom portion of the items on the left-hand side bar is missing.
Can anyone help me with this problem?

The ironic thing about this is that it is almost impossible to contact Yahoos help page by email.
Jim B.


----------



## Corday

Moved thread to correct forum. Look in Settings> Message Layout.


----------



## Jimbir

Corday said:


> Moved thread to correct forum. Look in Settings> Message Layout.


Did that. Nothing useful.


----------



## Corday

Yahoo says to use zoom controls. Not a big help if there's a real solution. If you upgraded to Ymail+, that could be the problem.


----------



## sobeit

try pressing and hold the ctrl key then tap the minus sign. It should shrink the page.


----------



## spunk.funk

Or hold the *CTRL* key and press *0*. this will set zoom back to 100%. If you have a Mouse with a scroll wheel, You can also hold down the CTRL key and scroll the mouse wheel down to zoom out and up to zoom in.


----------

